# 2-0



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well done Egypt, the noise in the street is deafening.
Good luck for Wednesday


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

What a thrill, scoring in the last minute!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

it was truly a thrill... that last minute goal was spectacular. Overall the game was ok.


----------

